# 1st race of the year for RDC, I think we did pretty **** good!



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

We had our first race of the year yesterday, and we did okay. There were 3 of us racing for our team, myself, my wife in the SxS class and my buddy in the 700+ class with me.

I took 2nd place (700+ class) on the 850 Melissa took 1st place (sxs class) in her RZR my buddy took 4th (700+ class) on an 09 Renegade

For the SxS class, there were 3 machines, 1 other RZR, and 1 prowler with around a 10" CATVOS lift rolling on 30" mudlights and running NOS. This guy on the big cat had a BAD day, he blew out both the front and rear diff in his prowler when he got stuck and hit the NOS. His wife was racing a huge CATVOS lifted mud Pro with 31" laws and she blew out the rear diff, bad day for him. he also raced a 1000 in my class and got beat. Melissa did 2 runs and took 1st place in her RZR.

In the big boy class, I got beat by an 800 Gade with some work done to hit, 2nd gen or something like that CAM's and pipe and clutch kit and about 300 pounds lighter than my big hog of an 850, he ended up winning by 1 second. On a good note, my second place finish means I beat out 2 T-Cat 1000's, a couple other gades, a couple other outlanders including one with a 840 BBK, pipes, clutched, programmer, etc etc, so I was pretty happy that the big popo beat so many "threatening" competitors

Heres some of my pics from the day


























http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j158/rubberdown/Rally in the Vally 2010/P5162728.jpg








http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j158/rubberdown/Rally in the Vally 2010/P5162727.jpg








http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j158/rubberdown/Rally in the Vally 2010/avatar-large.jpg


























http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j... 2010/31059_10150195145730173_586815172_1.jpg










*How NOT to load a quad on a trailer*








http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j... 2010/31059_10150195145750173_586815172_1.jpg








http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j... 2010/31059_10150195145775173_586815172_1.jpg


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome pics!! congrats on the wins! :rockn:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats and awsome Bro..way to get down and dirty!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

congrats on the wins man. nice pics :rockn:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Kick a** job on the win man, n Melissa way to show em how it's done girl. Good job n congrats. I gather the test for the new foot boards was a success. Looks like ya were still excited when ya over-shot da trailer LOL. RUBBERDOWN just makes ya go, not stop. LOL


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats man. nice pic.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You got a nice bike brother


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks fella"s


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome pics you got.. I love your trailer loading.. I cant say much I did the same thing a few weeks back except I went over the front and landed on the tounge :lol:


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

LOL, ya, for me it was the extremely slippery tires, and the machine is wider than the 2 plank's that are bolted on the trailer just for this machine, so the ramps kept tipping over on me LOL, oh well, it was a good photo op


----------

